

Demonsaw – Decentralized Sharing Application - garretruh
http://www.demonsaw.com/

======
cordite
Did they really have to put their text in an image at the bottom?

~~~
Eijah
Demonsaw is based on a variety of network routing, Internet Security, and file
sharing principles. The image at the bottom of our website is a nod to our
dynamic encryption scheme which derives dynamic AES keys from shared images
between users. Check us out at
[http://www.demonsaw.com](http://www.demonsaw.com). -Eijah

